# Intel GMA 4500M Xorg

## gwrtheyrn

hello

i'm trying to setup xorg, but apaprently something with my intel-driver isn't quite ok. after entering "xorg -configure" i always get the following error message:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux nb29 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #6 SMP Wed Jan 21 20:46:53 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 18 January 2009

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 21 21:49:50 2009

List of video drivers:

   intel

   i810

No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.
```

i have a fujitsu siemens lifebook 7220 with an intel gma 4500m onboard graphic controller. i have installed mesa as well as xf86-video-intel. i have compiled my kernel with i915 support. also tried it with the i810 driver, didn't seem to work.

this is my kernel configuration: http://ich-wars-nicht.ch/tmp/kernelconfig

uname -a:

```
Linux nb29 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #10 SMP Thu Jan 22 21:36:58 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2a40 (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a42 (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a43 (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2919 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 03)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

20:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4235

38:03.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 7136 (rev 01)

38:03.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 7136 (rev 01)

38:03.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 02)

38:03.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)
```

cat /usr/src/linux/modules.order:

```
kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko

kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko

kernel/sound/ac97_bus.ko

kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko
```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

bluetooth              47332  0 

fuse                   44828  0 
```

what's the problem? i'd guess i forgot to enable some kernel option? if you need any more information about the system, feel free to ask. thanks in advance.

----------

## vuakko

You need an unstable version of xf86-video-intel. If you're running stable otherwise I suggest you take xf86-video-intel-2.3.2 as it has support for 4500.

If you emerge some later version, you will not have DRI unless you emerge >=xf86-video-intel-2.5, >=mesa-7.3 and >=xorg-server-1.6.

Another tip, check lspci -vv rather than lspci. Then you'll actually know what is there and not just "Ok, I found some sound card and yeah this seems like it can handle graphics".

In kernel you just put the i915 in.

----------

## gwrtheyrn

thanks a lot for your answer.

 *vuakko wrote:*   

> You need an unstable version of xf86-video-intel. If you're running stable otherwise I suggest you take xf86-video-intel-2.3.2 as it has support for 4500.
> 
> If you emerge some later version, you will not have DRI unless you emerge >=xf86-video-intel-2.5, >=mesa-7.3 and >=xorg-server-1.6.

 

ok, i'll try that.

 *vuakko wrote:*   

> Another tip, check lspci -vv rather than lspci. Then you'll actually know what is there and not just "Ok, I found some sound card and yeah this seems like it can handle graphics".
> 
> In kernel you just put the i915 in.

 

yeah, actually i did that, but it didn't really provide any more useful information concerning the graphic controller, so i didn't post it here.

----------

## gwrtheyrn

it worked now, i had to install xf86-video-intel-2.4.3 though, it didn't work with version 2.3.2...

xf86-video-intel-2.5 has too many masked dependencies atm, so i'm gonna try that some weeks later.

thanks!

----------

## vuakko

The catch is that driver 2.5 is the first to have activated support for the new kernel gpu memory manager GEM (and for DRI 2). To use it still you need those versions of

mesa and x I said. Mesa is already out, x should have been already, but is, as usual, late. Without functional GEM the driver is dead slow (well not really,

but pathetic compared to its potential).

----------

## gwrtheyrn

yeah, but it's just my laptop so i won't really do 3d stuff on it. for that i use my main pc with an nvidia gpu... but i'll upgrade when the new x gets added to the portage tree  :Smile: 

----------

## Carnildo

 *vuakko wrote:*   

> The catch is that driver 2.5 is the first to have activated support for the new kernel gpu memory manager GEM (and for DRI 2). To use it still you need those versions of mesa and x I said.

 

You also need a 2.6.28 kernel, and the 2.6.28 kernel has instability problems, particularly with respect to Intel graphics hardware.

----------

## gwrtheyrn

i'll wait three months and then i'll try it. as long as i'm able to play supertux withouth problems, i'm happy  :Razz: 

----------

## vuakko

 *Carnildo wrote:*   

> You also need a 2.6.28 kernel, and the 2.6.28 kernel has instability problems, particularly with respect to Intel graphics hardware.

 Yeah, I forgot that bit. My 2.6.28's been totally solid, but then again I'm still running the "ancient" Mesa 7.2 and X 1.5.3

----------

